# Celtic Knots



## timsickels (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm still somewhat of a newbie, but enjoy trying new things, so I decided to try making a pen with a celtic knot in the blank. I read some posts and watched some videos, and came to the conclusion that cutting a kerf in the blank most of the way through was the best way to insure your knot stayed accurately positioned. I'm old and set in my ways, so I prefer Titebond to CA glue, but I hate clamping, and waiting for the glue to dry. So I started with 8/4 lumber, and ripped it down to 1- 1/4" sq. for my blanks. The extra thickness allows me to cut my knot kerf 1" deep. I can put the knot pieces in without clamping, and within 10 minutes or so they're ready for the next kerf. After all 4 kerfs are cut and filled, I let set over night. Next day, I rip 1/4" off each side of the blanks, and I end up with a 3/4" blank with the knot perfectly centered. I made 15 of these blanks today in about 4 hours. I did some light color blanks and some dark, so I used the cut-offs from the 8/4 to make my knot inserts. I bought the lumber at Paxton here in Denver, so my blanks ended up costing under $1.00 apiece. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Krudwig (Feb 19, 2015)

As long as you ripped the 1/4 off opposite sides first you should be good. The thing that you have to watch is keeping all sides equal and getting your tube drilled dead center of the blank or the knot will not be equal all the way around. Also many people that do knots do it in the excotic woods and blank are usually not 1 1/4" just a 3/4" but I think that your method will work and I can see some advantages to it, but you need to give the CA a chance it's good stuff cause I too am a traditional wood worker and was somewhat skeptical of it at first but it's good once you get used to using it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 19, 2015)

timsickels said:


> I'm still somewhat of a newbie, but enjoy trying new things, so I decided to try making a pen with a celtic knot in the blank. I read some posts and watched some videos, and came to the conclusion that cutting a kerf in the blank most of the way through was the best way to insure your knot stayed accurately positioned. I'm old and set in my ways, so I prefer Titebond to CA glue, but I hate clamping, and waiting for the glue to dry. So I started with 8/4 lumber, and ripped it down to 1- 1/4" sq. for my blanks. The extra thickness allows me to cut my knot kerf 1" deep. I can put the knot pieces in without clamping, and within 10 minutes or so they're ready for the next kerf. After all 4 kerfs are cut and filled, I let set over night. Next day, I rip 1/4" off each side of the blanks, and I end up with a 3/4" blank with the knot perfectly centered. I made 15 of these blanks today in about 4 hours. I did some light color blanks and some dark, so I used the cut-offs from the 8/4 to make my knot inserts. I bought the lumber at Paxton here in Denver, so my blanks ended up costing under $1.00 apiece. Let me know what you think.




Hey it works for you and that is the bottom line. There is plenty of ways to do all things. You are fortunate that the material you are using is that thick. Not that I would use premium stock such as 8/4 for pen blanks. Also you are only using wood so titebond works well. No better glue for wood than that. As mentioned though the main concern after the knot is made, you need to be able to drill dead center of the knot or it will not look right all the way around. Good luck and start posting some of those.  Med or thick Ca is not a bad glue either and a shot of accelerant and you move right on to the next cut. The strength of your knot will be helped when glued to the tube and for that I always use epoxy.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 19, 2015)

As they say everywhere on this site, no pics it did not happen.  Looking forward to seeing your work.  Just for your info there is a minimum of 3 other hardwood stores in Denver other than Paxton.  I love Paxton but sometimes the other stores have a better price or different wood.  Welcome to the insanity.


----------



## timsickels (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Edward. I know that Rockler and WoodCraft sell exotic woods but are there other stores like Paxton in Denver?  Thanks for the info


----------



## wood128 (Feb 19, 2015)

Very good Tim. You are doing well . That is the method I use for making my Celtic Knot blanks, except I start with 1 " square blanks ( as square as possible and find the exact center ) . Try a few double knots . I just finished writing a tutorial on the subject and can probably send you a copy via PM e-mail if you like . Just let me know. My wife is from Colorado ( Littleton area ) so we have been there a few times. Hope the weather is not too bad. 

Joe


----------



## wyone (Feb 19, 2015)

I am interested in which stores people buy from in the Denver area as well.  I have not really looked, but about to get to the point where I should.

I am actually in Littleton and the weather is close to 60 at noon today.  Of course starting at like 3 PM tomorrow the forecast is for 10-16 inches until Monday.  CO....  never can tell.  lol


----------

